
Merging OpenTracing and OpenCensus - dankohn1
https://medium.com/opentracing/merging-opentracing-and-opencensus-f0fe9c7ca6f0
======
talawahdotnet
Great to see consolidation in this area. Observability is super important in
the cloud/microservices era. Standardizing the collection of logs, metrics and
tracing is a big win.

------
otisg
People were constantly confused about OT vs OC differences. Great to see this
merge!

